# DIGGING!



## LegendaryV (Nov 30, 2012)

Despite zeldas many great qualities, theres still some minor work to be done on the behavior. She never liked to dig until a friends dog was over and showed her a new way to have fun in the backyard. Now my mom is horrified at the mess shes making of the backyard. Naturally, I repremand her when I catch her digging. But when im at school and my mom lets her out, she must not notice when she digs. Zelda then feels as though shes getting away with it, and the habit sticks.

My question is; aside from insisting that my mom monitor her while in the back yard, does anyone have any tips to stop my dog from digging?


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Constant supervision is the only true way I know of. 

You can fill existing holes with her dog poop and cover them back up and she shouldn't dig there again but she will find other places.

Best of luck...


----------



## LegendaryV (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks! Ill give that a try. And hey! Is your vizslas name lincoln? Thats what I was going to name mine before I decided on a girl.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup his name is Lincoln! Hes red like a copper penny. 

Welcome to the forum, there are alot of great people and tons of great info here.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Great name for a puppy: Zelda! Really like it!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Buy two clam shell kids plastic swimming pools from your local $2 shop. Fill one half with sand and use the other half as a lid to keep the cats out at night and the rain out. 

When you first introduce pup to the sandpit, make sure he/she gets lots of praise when they start digging in it. Then, whenever you see them dig in the garden, redirect to the sandpit and praise.


----------

